# Condensation in AC ducts



## Rockrz (Jun 26, 2016)

What can be done to stop water from dripping on the floor from the AC vents in the ceiling where the cold air is coming from?

In my case, it's not a lot... but the wife doesn't like it so if I cannot find a solution I'll get put in time out and have to wear a beanie with a little propeller on top!


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 26, 2016)

A photo would help.










And spin the propeller.


----------



## Rockrz (Jun 27, 2016)

OK, imagine... a few water drops dripping down from your AC vent in your ceiling.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 27, 2016)

One of the propeller blades is bent and will cause your head to skew at high RPM.


----------



## Rockrz (Jun 27, 2016)

Er, there are no propeller blades.

Please quit posting seeing you have nothing to offer.
Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 27, 2016)

Rockrz said:


> Er, there are no propeller blades.
> 
> Please quit posting seeing you have nothing to offer.
> Thanks.



I the air handler in the attic?


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 27, 2016)

I guess this;"*In my case, it's not a lot... but the wife doesn't like it so if I cannot find a solution I'll get put in time out and have to wear a beanie with a little propeller on top!"*isn't a quote from your post then?

But to your request for someone to save you the embarrassment................

Condensate occurs for several different reasons and will drip from the registered for several others.

Generally because an AC system compresses and extracts moisture from the condensed air the condensate will occur in the ducting because of the temperature differential between the atmosphere the duct is contained in, and the internal temperature of the air being forced through the ducting.

Then there is how the ducting is connected to the register boot, and the structure of the register boot itself.


----------



## Rockrz (Jun 27, 2016)

I did a little searching and it seems the leading cause would be ducts not being insulated.

Mine are metal ducts (older house) and there is no insulation around the duct work in the attic... so maybe I need to start there.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 27, 2016)

There are a number of methods available.

The bug boxes sell a duct warp which amounts to about R-3, which you can double.


----------



## frodo (Jun 29, 2016)

Rockrz said:


> OK, imagine... a few water drops dripping down from your AC vent in your ceiling.




::beer:


----------



## DanielThomas (Jun 29, 2016)

Do you ever find frozen condensation around the pipes going into the ac unit? Had this happen last week and froze my pipes...


----------



## KULTULZ (Jun 29, 2016)

First of all, what is the relative humidity in the house?

Damp basement or crawlspace?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jun 29, 2016)

Improperly insulated ducts are the usual problem.  Depending on the source of the drips, it could also be missing insulation tape (cork tape) on the cold lines.  Or, it could be a leak in the condensate pan below the evaporator coil.  These are common and easy to identify.

An honest HVAC guy can assess and recommend. If you feel like crawling around up there, wear a mask and take a reliable flashlight. (Oh, knee pads help too)

We just fixed a condensation-based drip problem from a commercial ice maker.  The cold water outfeed hose was uninsulated.  Water drops formed and created a big puddle.  Maybe more than your problem but it illustrates the situation.


----------



## frodo (Jun 29, 2016)

you stated your duck work is not insulated.    um.......teir your problem is rat dar.

other thing it could be,   loss of freon,  and the A coil freezing up,  and when the fan blows it blows ice water into the duck work

start with the duct, insulate it.   open the air handler,  look at the cioil

is it a block of ice ?  if yes, call a tech


just  tip,   if you ever have work done on the freon lines

tell the tech,  you want a vacuum test .

they pull a vacuum,  then you want 24 hours with out ANY movement in the gauge

I said ANY MOVEMENT,   as in NONE
if you loose any,  you have a leak


----------



## Rockrz (Jul 27, 2016)

> First of all, what is the relative humidity in the house?



We don't allow relatives who are filled with hot air in the house... so, none.





> Improperly insulated ducts are the usual problem. Depending on the source of the drips, it could also be missing insulation tape (cork tape) on the cold lines. Or, it could be a leak in the condensate pan below the evaporator coil. These are common and easy to identify.



I'll have to check these items, thanks!





> other thing it could be, loss of freon, and the A coil freezing up, and when the fan blows it blows ice water into the duck work
> 
> start with the duct, insulate it. open the air handler, look at the coil



I'll have to check these items too, thanks!





> they pull a vacuum, then you want 24 hours with out ANY movement in the gauge



Does this mean 24 hours without AC???

That might get me put in the dawg house unless this is done in the winter.


----------

